# Phil collins (vote/poll)



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I was wondering how many Phill collins fans there are out there...even though Im a guitar player and have learned mostly guitar based songs I cant help but feel that Phill's songwriting is an influence of mine in some way or form...Im mostly talking about his earlier solo work...great songs.

One of my favorites is I dont Care anymore...love the drums on that track.

Here is his body of work
http://www.lyricsfreak.com/p/phil+collins/

Here is a list of hits he had...great stuff.

http://album.lyricsfreak.com/p/phil+collins/hits_20008375.html


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Not only no, but hell no! 
I liked him with early Genesis, Trick of the Tale is sill quite good, he can sing and is a good drummer, but all that "in the air tonight" stuff? Ouch. Hated the 80s.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Not really a fan of in the air tonight even though its a pretty good song however their are some songs in his solo work that are worth mentioning for sure...maybe im alone on that however I think he was better on his own even though genesis did write some good tunes.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Not only no, but hell no!
> I liked him with early Genesis, Trick of the Tale is sill quite good, he can sing and is a good drummer, but all that "in the air tonight" stuff? Ouch. Hated the 80s.


Yeah....I have to agree with devnulljp. All that stuff he did solo was crap! LOL, little known fact, but the first gig Genesis did without PG was here in London, Ontario at the long forgotten London Arena. ....and yes I was there! LOL...I think I still have the ticket stub!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I can see the title of the book: _"From Prog to Pop - On the Decline and Fall of Phil Collins"_


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

His ex-wife lives up the road apparently (the one that ran off with a painter).


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> "In the Air Tonight" is a _brilliant_ production.


Production - yes. Music - no (IMO). And that just about sums up the 80s for me. It was all about production, and units, and product, and padded shoulders, and blowdry Miami Vice faux atmospherics. Of course, he's sold more records that I have bacteria in my small intestine, but I still don't like it. I'd let him off easy by saying it's just the zeitgeist, except he was at least partially responsible for it in the first place. Michael Jackson, Phil Collins, Chicago, Air Supply, Madonna, Hall & Oates, DuranDuran, all those fake FM rock bands...big hoopy earrings, leg warmers, padded shoulders, urk! Glad that's over. Think I'd rather listen to KennyG...or get a root canal, which isn't that dissimilar 

Chester Thompson and Brand X though I can agree on, and I quite like PC's voice even on Trick of the Tale, Wind and Wuthering, Seconds Out...even Three's Company, but by the time of Duke / ABACAB the whole thing has drifted too far into Air Supply territory for my tastes...not that he'd care--I'm sure he'd lose no sleep finding out some guy on a small island in W Canada doesn't like his music, and even if he did, there's a pile of cash next to his bed taller than me that would cheer him up I'm sure.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

A lot of 80's music wasnt that great however some of it was and I can see whats good and not good from each decade..I like 50's,60's,70's and 80's music however for me the 90's was the worst decade for music...80's was cheesy however the 90's music was depressing.

Take me Home is another song I like Of PC's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJIqxMOy-uw

Phill was never really "video friendly" however he does have an underlying substance regardless of what decade his music came in.

I dont care anymore is pretty cool...not a popular song however Its still a decent song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6KMYms8is0


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Preferred him in Genesis before Peter Gabriel left--and shortly after Gabriel left.

Some of the later stuff was good, but mostly too poppy for my tastes.
Still I do believe he is a talented drummer & songwriter--it's all in how he uses those talents. Sometimes I like it, sometimes I don't.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've got nothing against Phil Collins. I've never bought any of his albums or anything, but I might turn up the odd song of his when it comes on the radio. Kind of like I do with U2.

I like 'In the air tonight', and the only Genisis song I could ever listen to from start to finish was is the one he sings on about getting stood up by a date (in the rain maybe?).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When it comes to Genesis Alumni, I'm firmly in the Peter Gabriel camp. I recognize Collins' talent, particularly as a drummer, but also as a singer and song writer. For the most part the songs don't really grab me however.

Now Gabriel.....brilliant, both in the studio and even more so live.



Thriller? (cringe) Yes the production was state of the art. Money will do that in most cases. The songs? Oh well. The 80s, like most decades was full of great stuff as well as a lot of realy bad stuff.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, I love Old Genesis and also some Older Phil Collins.. As for the 80's? That was my time and I LOVED alot of that schlock. I'm with Paul in the Thriller Camp as well as Off the Wall and some early madonna. Wouldn't touch any of the new stuff. Every decade has it's defining music, the 80's was "new wave" and hair bands. And oh yeah as far as fashion sense? the 80's are (unfortunately) back However I like old Genesis for songs like this: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgk5i3vY9Kc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbb71r66Yuc

I'm not so much for Phil Collins, or Elton John for that matter once they went all Disney...


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I'm not so much for Phil Collins, or Elton John for that matter once they went all Disney...


Have to agree with that.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Genesis wrote some great tunes however I have not heard much of what they did with peter gabriel...I heard some of peter's work with them however nothing that really stands out...Can anyone post some links to you tube with some good songs Peter Gabriel did with them.

One of my favorite peter gabriel songs is "Digging in The Dirt"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij738Q-wWmk

Side Note:
I still think land of Confusion by Genesis with Phill Collins is propbably one of the best videos from that time period.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MzShg7yXik


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I never really got into Genesis at all. I was the victim of the 80's big hair band stuff. I did like PC's In the Air Tonight. I can't say that I've ever heard PG in Genesis but I do love his solo work. Love the "Secret World Live" CD. "In Your Eyes" will forever conjure up the picture of John Cusack standing in a park and holding up his "ghetto blaster".


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I was the victim of the 80's big hair band stuff.


You have my condolences.


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

I liked him with Genesis during the Gabriel years.Trespass,Nursury Cryme,Lamb Lies Down on Broadway,Selling England By The Pound,and Foxtrot are the "good" Genesis albums IMHO.Phil does lead vocals on a tune called More Fool Me off the Selling England album that I really like.

Also of note you can hear Steve Hackett doing fingertapping in Return of the Giant Hogweed off the Nursury Cryme album in 1971 long before Van Halen "invented" it on eruption lol.

After Gabriel left I 've liked some of Phil's genesis work and his solo stuff,but not really enough to get an album.Gabriel's solo stuff on the other hand I liked the first 4 or 5 solo albums then he started getting too comercial and african for my tastes.

Here's the hogweed video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HDDCJ9lKKI&feature=related

Here's Phil doing more fool me,you have to crank the volume it's a low recording.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfNNTzErLf0&feature=related


Here's a solo acoustic tune from the Foxtrot album by Steve Hackett,good fingerpicking tune.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNGl_T4s4n0


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow! People haven't heard Peter Gabriel with Genesis? 
Don't think you can really grab _a_ song to get a taste, you need a whole album at least. It's the nature of what they were doing at the time. The entire Nursery Cryme, Foxtrot, Selling England By The Pound, The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway. Groundbreaking stuff. 
Here's (a bit of) Supper's Ready: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzWdDCtC1IM
And this is Dancing wit hthe Moonlit Knight, and yes it's weird: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uAXTwCXwks
Here's Stagnation from Trespass: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tThyrFQOHxc
I Know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_EYU75uhKk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Phil Collins late stuff with Genesis or early stuff was ok....Then he seemed to get "Celine Dion-itis" and focussed on cheesy movie themes and mellow adult contemporary stuff, and its been all downhill for him musically ever since.
Some artists can sell out anmd still be legends like Elton John, the Stones, etc...Not Phil.

and fwiw, I'm in my mid 30's andI dont know any Peter Gabriel stuff from the Genesis years either. Sledgehammer!


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Wow! People haven't heard Peter Gabriel with Genesis?
> Don't think you can really grab _a_ song to get a taste, you need a whole album at least. It's the nature of what they were doing at the time. The entire Nursery Cryme, Foxtrot, Selling England By The Pound, The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway. Groundbreaking stuff.
> Here's (a bit of) Supper's Ready: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzWdDCtC1IM
> And this is Dancing wit hthe Moonlit Knight, and yes it's weird: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uAXTwCXwks
> ...


Thanks for the links

Now i know why I never heard anything of Genesis with Peter Gabriel before...not really radio friendly...kind of strange.

Not saying its not any good because im sure some people really like it however for me personally Im not really feeling it...I actually dont get it...maybe i need the right drug or substance for it to make sense to me perhaps...its interesting though for sure...just not for me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Vincent said:


> Thanks for the links
> 
> Now i know why I never heard anything of Genesis with Peter Gabriel before...not really radio friendly...kind of strange.
> 
> Not saying its not any good because im sure some people really like it however for me personally Im not really feeling it...I actually dont get it...maybe i need the right drug or substance for it to make sense to me perhaps...its interesting though for sure...just not for me.


It was definitely old style FM radio friendly, in the 70s.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I never really liked Genesis either, but I am awed be Peter Gabriel. Watch either the Secret World or Growing Up Live concert DVDs.

That is as close to a perfect concert for me as I can imagine. Simply brilliant, both from musical and theatrical perspectives.

It's worth the price of admission just to listen to Tony Levin play the bass.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I never really liked Genesis either, but I am awed be Peter Gabriel. Watch either the Secret World or Growing Up Live concert DVDs.
> That is as close to a perfect concert for me as I can imagine. Simply brilliant, both from musical and theatrical perspectives.
> It's worth the price of admission just to listen to Tony Levin play the bass.


Funny how any talk of Phil Collins with musicians quickly ends up derailed into a discussion of Peter Gabriel isn't it? 
I would think that would be annoying (for PC) after a while, regardless of how much $$$ he's made or how many records sold.

Tony Levin's fantastic too. I saw PG in 1983(or 4 maybe?) with Tony Levin and I think the guitar player on that tour was David Rhodes. Either way, it was a great show.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> My problem with Kenny G is that he is out of tune. He's got his 45 minute non-stop note trick down pat, but I really wish he'd learn to play in tune.


:food-smiley-004:
I agree with Pat Metheny... 

(Here's the interview that refers to, just in case)


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

I like his drumming in Peter Gabriel era Genesis and I like his singing up to Duke and then it gets a bit dodgy to me. He's a good musician IMO but the overexposure in the 80s just killed it for me. Every time I heard his voice from '81 onward and I had to stick skewers in my ears.


----------

